# My "modest" collection - Quite pic heavy, beware!



## NotteRequiem (Jul 31, 2010)

So in accordance with me reaching my second year since beginning to collect MAC, I thought I'd bring you all a treat.

Its amazing what a wallet can do...

NOTE: *I am planning on labeling everything, I just don't feel like doing it right now. If you want to know the name of something, just ask and I'll be more than happy to let you know what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<3
* 










Onto the section pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MSFS and Some Foundations:





Blush:





Eyeshadow:





Paint pot's and Fluidlines:





Pigments!:





Warm:





Neutral:





Cool:





Misc. Liners and bases:





Gloss:





Slimshine/Mattene:





Viva Glam:





LE Packaging Lipsticks:





Lipstick:





Perfume:


----------



## BrittanyD (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice collection! Love the pigments


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 31, 2010)

Great collection; thanks for sharing!!


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 31, 2010)

I love your blushes and MSFs


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing collection!!!


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 31, 2010)

Great collection!!


----------



## thelimabean (Jul 31, 2010)

Great collection, What case are you using in these pictures?


----------



## nunu (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing collection


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks so much, everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelimabean* 

 
_Great collection, What case are you using in these pictures?_

 
Both cases are Caboodle. Purchased in the U.S at Target.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice collection of pigments! All of my shadows seems to be deep purple mostly...lol, I need more variety. 

Lovely case!


----------



## ctee80 (Aug 2, 2010)

great collection!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome collection!

That first case you posted is what I use right now--but my collection is finally outgrowing it so I'm going to have to come up with some alternative soon. I could also use a smaller case for when I stay at my boyfriend's. Currently I just lug my monstrous train case around. And that bad boy is heavy!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Awesome collection!

That first case you posted is what I use right now--but my collection is finally outgrowing it so I'm going to have to come up with some alternative soon. I could also use a smaller case for when I stay at my boyfriend's. Currently I just lug my monstrous train case around. And that bad boy is heavy!_

 
Tell me about it. I have to drive 5.5 hours to see my boyfriend, and I lug BOTH of these things with me. =/ Why, I dunno. But I do.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Awesome! Thanks for sharing!_

 
Thanks Susanne!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Tell me about it. I have to drive 5.5 hours to see my boyfriend, and I lug BOTH of these things with me. =/ Why, I dunno. But I do._

 
That makes me feel better--my sister, my mom, my boyfriend--they are always asking me why I lug ALL of my makeup around. I like to make decisions on what to wear as I'm applying, so I need everything available to me at all times


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 2, 2010)

I do the same thing. That, and I don't like leaving it in the house where I'm staying. God forbid it somehow gets knocked over, there'd be hell to pay. At least if I take it with me and goodness forbid something happen, all  I have to blame is myself.


----------



## spunky (Aug 2, 2010)

love your collection! especially your pigments and paintpots/fluidlines! thanks for sharing


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice collection love the pigments


----------



## Gonzajuju (Aug 3, 2010)

Great collection. I'm envious of all of your pigments!


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm loving the pigments too!


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

Ooooh... So many pigments!! Jealous....


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you! I even have 6 more that I've aquired since these were taken.


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice, and so organized.


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

amazing thanx for sharing


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

i think this is a really good size collection. like its not too big to the point that half of it you wont use (to those who do have those collections im not hating i think they are amazing)
  	but yeah, its good


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 1, 2010)

Niice collection!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 10, 2011)

That's such a NEAT traincase!  I just toss everything in mine...  =P


----------



## QuinnieBee (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice and neat collections


----------

